# NorCal - MyHauntClub June Mtg - Wooden Toe Pincher Coffin Make & Take



## Dr Frankenscream

Date/time: Saturday, June 12th at 9:30am

Location:
- TechShop (www.techshop.ws)
- 120 Independence Drive - Menlo Park, California

Workshop agenda:
- Registration & Introductions
- Haunt 101 Basics - Woodworking Skills
- Door Prize Drawing
- Hands-on Project Build - Wooden Toe Pincher Coffin

Email us at [email protected] for more details.

Hope you can join us,
Dr. Frankenscream
- MyHauntClub Crew


----------



## Dr Frankenscream

*3-Part Series for Monster in a Coffin Prop*

This workshop will be Part 1 of a 3-Part series to build a Monster in a Coffin prop.

Part 1 - June - build a Toe Pincher Coffin
Part 2 - July - add Pneumatics to open/close the coffin lid
Part 3 - August - add a Prop Controller to bring your coffin to life (trigger sound, lights, fog, animation)

You can join us for any or all of these workshops. For more info, contact us at [email protected]

Cheers,
Dr. Frankenscream
- MyHauntClub Crew


----------



## Dr Frankenscream

We have 3 spots left to fill this class. Send an email to [email protected] if you are interested.

Cheers,
Dr. Frankenscream


----------

